# Gang Culture in Vancouver....



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello everybody, I wonder if somebody can shed some light on this rumour?

My partner came home last night saying that he had heard that Vancouver (and other areas such as Kelowna, Peachland etc.) have a really terrible problem with gangs (drugs?). We have submitted all the relevant paperwork for our hopeful move but are now a little worried since the areas mentioned are amongst those that we had in mind to move to if we're (God willing!) accepted. This is one of the very reasons (amongst many others) we are thinking of escaping the UK but if it's far worse in the areas mentioned, I'm not keen to go there. I realise that most countries have their share of problems and I'm not expecting Canada to be completely free of such things but this has worried us slightly.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello everybody, I wonder if somebody can shed some light on this rumour?
> 
> My partner came home last night saying that he had heard that Vancouver (and other areas such as Kelowna, Peachland etc.) have a really terrible problem with gangs (drugs?). We have submitted all the relevant paperwork for our hopeful move but are now a little worried since the areas mentioned are amongst those that we had in mind to move to if we're (God willing!) accepted. This is one of the very reasons (amongst many others) we are thinking of escaping the UK but if it's far worse in the areas mentioned, I'm not keen to go there. I realise that most countries have their share of problems and I'm not expecting Canada to be completely free of such things but this has worried us slightly.
> 
> ...


Yes, Vancouver has experienced drug gang problems in the recent past because of clampdown on Mexican drug runners, so supplies have been cut down/off. Just as in the UK/USA/Other Countries it is confined to particular areas and appears now to be under control. Such information gets much exaggerated in the telling and the greatest majority of Vancouverites never come in contact with the situation. You should put the matter out of your mind. It is nothing like as serious/bad as the anecdotal telling would have you believe. Crime in Canada is nothing like as in your face as in the UK. We have no Chavs and no YOB culture.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh thank goodness for that. From here in the UK it's hard not to at least worry a little about what you hear, although I know the press can make a mountain out of a molehill. We are so keen to move to a better way of life. We live in Hampshire, which on the scale of things is a very nice county in the UK but we see what goes on and it's creeping closer and closer. 'Chavs' are a regular sighting, girls with foul mouths and 'hoodies' wandering around looking intimidating. It's not just this aspect of the UK we're trying to escape from though. The constant wave of new developments popping up in the smallest bit of available space, the nightmare of traffic jams, busy people with no time for anybody else, pathetic summers, pathetic ways of coping (or not) with the week of an inch of snow during the winter months....I could go on....and on. The UK used to be a place you could be proud to say you come from....now I feel myself being ashamed if I have to admit it. Sad eh?! Having been to Canada I can only say that I HOPE WE ARE ACCEPTED. I want to get my 14 year old out of 'good old blighty' before the blight sets in on him!! 

Thank you, anyway, for at least putting my mind at rest. I know that Canada is a HUGE and beautiful place so I guess we'll have to have a look see before we get there to make sure we stay clear of the problem spots.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Oh thank goodness for that. From here in the UK it's hard not to at least worry a little about what you hear, although I know the press can make a mountain out of a molehill. We are so keen to move to a better way of life. We live in Hampshire, which on the scale of things is a very nice county in the UK but we see what goes on and it's creeping closer and closer. 'Chavs' are a regular sighting, girls with foul mouths and 'hoodies' wandering around looking intimidating. It's not just this aspect of the UK we're trying to escape from though. The constant wave of new developments popping up in the smallest bit of available space, the nightmare of traffic jams, busy people with no time for anybody else, pathetic summers, pathetic ways of coping (or not) with the week of an inch of snow during the winter months....I could go on....and on. The UK used to be a place you could be proud to say you come from....now I feel myself being ashamed if I have to admit it. Sad eh?! Having been to Canada I can only say that I HOPE WE ARE ACCEPTED. I want to get my 14 year old out of 'good old blighty' before the blight sets in on him!!
> 
> Thank you, anyway, for at least putting my mind at rest. I know that Canada is a HUGE and beautiful place so I guess we'll have to have a look see before we get there to make sure we stay clear of the problem spots.


New developments crop up in Canada also but the advantage here is we have so much space one can escape if desired. From the many posts I've read on this and other such sites it is apparent many UKers have escaped to the country, but for much less than it costs in the UK.
You will be accepted. We are a country of immigrants so, at least in my eyes, we're all the same, no better and no worse than your neighbour. Canada is very laid-back compared to UK with little or no class consciousness.
I wish you much luck on your voyage.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Mr Yin, your words are indeed wise. I think the main problem with the UK is it's size (or lack of it).....so many people crammed into a small space....bound to make an impact. And like you say, the size of Canada makes for a much more laid back atmosphere....well you said it and I've seen it.....so it must be true.

Thanks also for your wishes...we're nearly three years since applying, seems like an eternity. It's so long ago we applied on the old system! Hey ho, here's hoping that they look at us favourably eh?!

Thanks again and cheerybye.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

HI, i agree with everything you say about the uk, we are from the north of ireland, and came back from canada 26 years ago for family reasons. now we are going back as I can't stand the general mentality in the british isles as a whole. I dispair when I look at the drunken behaviour of our young people, my 26 year old daughter and her partner will not go into town at night for a meal or a drink as she is afraid of the violence in the city. I know Canada has its problems but it has'nt sunk to that level (yet). So I am going back to retire, as I know I will be safer there than here, I would be afraid to live here on my own should anything happen to my husand, when you see whats happening to our old people. Good luck to you, you will find the right place through time and settle down.
djam


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

As I read your note I do feel saddened. It seems more and more I hear that people are trying to escape the UK...what a sad state of play. I feel so lucky to even be given the chance to apply to live in a beautiful country like Canada and can only hope that the powers that be will give us that chance by agreeing to let us in. Like I said above, we live in Hampshire, a nice county. But here I see unpleasant things happening and feel more worried about my son going out with his friends. I work in our local town, a small(ish) place which, when we moved here 4 years ago, seemed like a sleepy town mostly populated by older people. Now it seems we have families moving in that are just rough. They all hang about in town, some at the local pub and I hear their swearing and mums telling their toddlers to 'shut it' when they are crying. Nice. Sometimes I pop into town when I'm not working and could be there at 9.30-10am...there will be a group of them sitting outside the pub with a pint of lager! I've just had my breakfast and they're already drinking alcohol. Still, I don't want to sound like I'm quoting the Daily Mail. I'm trying to stay positive because if, for whatever reason, we are not accepted then we'll have to make the most of this place. Goodness knows, I hope we are able to get to Canada.

I wish you well with your move to retire there. I hope it's the best thing you ever do and from what I have seen, I just know it will be.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> As I read your note I do feel saddened. It seems more and more I hear that people are trying to escape the UK...what a sad state of play. I feel so lucky to even be given the chance to apply to live in a beautiful country like Canada and can only hope that the powers that be will give us that chance by agreeing to let us in. Like I said above, we live in Hampshire, a nice county. But here I see unpleasant things happening and feel more worried about my son going out with his friends. I work in our local town, a small(ish) place which, when we moved here 4 years ago, seemed like a sleepy town mostly populated by older people. Now it seems we have families moving in that are just rough. They all hang about in town, some at the local pub and I hear their swearing and mums telling their toddlers to 'shut it' when they are crying. Nice. Sometimes I pop into town when I'm not working and could be there at 9.30-10am...there will be a group of them sitting outside the pub with a pint of lager! I've just had my breakfast and they're already drinking alcohol. Still, I don't want to sound like I'm quoting the Daily Mail. I'm trying to stay positive because if, for whatever reason, we are not accepted then we'll have to make the most of this place. Goodness knows, I hope we are able to get to Canada.
> 
> I wish you well with your move to retire there. I hope it's the best thing you ever do and from what I have seen, I just know it will be.


thank you so much, we leave on sunday 23rd, next week so I am really looking forward to it although getting a bit weepy leaving my kids and grandkids, just hoping they will see the light when they come to visit and decide to come over, they are all Canadian Citizens (thank god for that) so can get back in. I will keep my fingers crossed that all goes well with you and you get to Vancouver. Good luck, I will write in this forum and let you know how it goes, re: car rentals, furnished accommodation ect, while we get settled maybe we will be able to give you a few hints about your first weeks in canada.
cheers
djamlane:


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!!

Is crime on the rise in Vancouver? I've read a few articles on the internet that show crime in Vancouver is rising due to drugs being smuggled in from other countries etc. It can't be any worse off then it can be in the UK with all the yob/chav culture right?

Thanks!


----------

